# Glofish tetra problem



## woowoo (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a glofish tetra, and noticed today that it has a clear/white growth on its lip. Does anyone know what this is and if it could harm the fish?


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

im taking a wild stab at this without pics but it might be some sort of fungus and im by no means an expert on this ,, but I had a gold skirt tetra with a whitish cottony looking growth on its lip and I just assumed it was a fungus and treated him for it with an antifungal med I also put salt in my tank ( 1 tsp per gallon ) and it was gone in 2-3 days and none of my other fish ever caught it ,, also check around on the internet and look for pics that might look like something that your glofish tetra has 
that's what I always do ,, also make sure that your water params are good and like people here always stress ,, water changes ,water changes and more water changes ,, ,, good luck with your fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Going with mouth fungas.
Aquarium Fish Mouth Fungus


----------

